# Feral rock pigeons developing muffs



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

3 years ago I caught 2 pairs of wild barred rock pigeons in Lincoln city at the Oregon coast they have been breeding very well since I caught them the last 2 times they had chicks the their feet had a few feathers here and there but this time one of the chicks had full muffs and neither of the parents have any feathers on their fingers/feet. 

I keep my rock pigeons in different loft than my fancy pigeons so there is no way they bred with any of my muffed pigeons.

I guess I just thought that if would take a few generation of breeding pigeons with feathers on their feet to get full muffs....

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t525/Vladeo1/2013-06-14132241_zpsf1062db0.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t525/Vladeo1/2013-06-14132248_zps779c4bcf.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t525/Vladeo1/2013-06-14132253_zpsac8fe6ba.jpg

Does this happen often?


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t525/Vladeo1/2013-06-14132044_zps6e48a23f.jpg


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cute maybe they are getting cold up there in Oregon so they are growing muffs to keep their feet warm


----------

